

Jason Calacanis: How to Demo Your Startup - bullseye
http://blog.mixergy.com/how-to-demo-your-startup-by-jason-calacanis/

======
fallentimes
Wow - great advice. Jason's emails have been awesome so far.

Maybe it's just me, but I don't even understand the purpose of using
PowerPoint. To me it just screams: "I'm a suit". If you have any semblance of
a working product, why aren't you spending your time showing it off? Also,
when I'm talking I want the audience focused on what I'm saying not the slide
animations and colors.

I guess I could understand if you don't have any sort of working product or if
you just have a few _concisely_ worded slides to reinforce certain points.
However, the vast majority of presentations I've seen aren't like that at all.

I think of the ~1000 or so Powerpoint presentations I've been exposed to, only
a handful have added significant value to what the speaker is saying (the Nike
VP of marketing had the best one I've ever seen - surprise).

------
PStamatiou
How does Jason feel about having his formerly private email list published
online?

------
vaksel
Most of those things seem common sense

~~~
abiek
Yet most demos include too many slides and too much focus on the future and
not enough on the present etc...

Sometimes seemingly common sense advice is necessary.

